# Goat udder support / goat bra



## Harbisgirl (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi all. I've been locking up the goat kids at night and milking in the morning. The kids are almost 4 months old now and they are 99% weaned but they still nurse in the morning when I let them out after milking, they run to mom and nurse for a second before running off to play or eat. They don't nurse very much at all, but enough that she is still holding back milk and I can't get her to milk out all the way in the morning. Locking the kids up every night is getting very old. I'd like to get an udder support for her so I don't have to lock the kids up anymore. I'm hoping breaking that routine/habit of nursing when they are let out in the morning will make the difference and once she starts letting down all her milk for me and the kids are weaned then I can remove it. Anyway, I'm looking for an udder support but can't afford the $50+ from Hoegger or Caprine Supply. Does anyone know of a less expensive option, or have a sewing pattern or something so I can make it myself?


----------



## animalmom (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you tried teat tape?  It is waterproof paper tape which you can find in the adhesive bandage area of your local drugstore.  I've used it before with a similar situation to your, and had mixed results.  If you can put it on right the kids SHOULDN'T be able to suck it off... but that depends on how determined the little critters are   If your kids are just getting a comfort suck in the morning you might find the tape will work for you.

The trick for you to get the tape off, once it is on, is to fold down one corner to make a tab for you to use.

Good luck, let us know what you decide to do, and if you find a pattern.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

I haven't tried teat tape. I thought about it but everyone I've talked to says it's a waste of time. But you're right, if they aren't very motivated, it just might work. I'll give it a try tomorrow morning and let you know how it works for me.  I've been searching for a pattern but haven't been able to find one.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Aug 15, 2015)

Argh! None of the feed stores in my area have teat tape - and weirdly enough most of them hadn't even heard of it. So no teat tape and I still can't find a sewing pattern. I don't really know how to sew, so I really need a pattern since I don't have the skill or experience to wing it. I'm getting REALLY sick of locking the kids up every night...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2015)

You can order teat tape from caprine supply.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 16, 2015)

You should be able to find water resistant paper tape in the bandage section of your local Walmart/pharmacy.  It is white, 1" wide and is used to secure bandaging on humans.  Same stuff as what you get from caprine supply or hoeggers.  3M manufactures it.  I've even seen it at the local Dollar Tree store.


----------



## Takver (Jul 13, 2021)

In case others are still having similar problems, here is a pattern for a very simple goat bra/udder bag made from an old mens' size medium cotton t-shirt. Minimal sewing and no buckles involved. Hope it helps!
Note: this is for a Nigerian and will fit smaller goats. For larger breeds, make the bag a bit larger and the straps longer.


----------

